# Fox Float RL ins Switch, passt das?



## krankedbiker (28. Juli 2004)

Ich wollte in mein neuen 16,5er Switch Rahmen Modell 2002 (der hoffentlich heute geliefert wird) einen Float RL einbauen anstatt des normalen Vanilla RL. 

Meine Sorge ist jetzt ob das passt. Ich mein das die der Dämpfer evtl. mit zB. dem Ventil die Wippen berühren könnt, oder das es an der Rahmenseite zu eng wird.

Jetzt sagt mir aber nicht das das bescheuert ist in ein Switch nen Luftdämpfer reinzubauen. Das weis ich selber!

Und sagt mir auch nicht das der Rahmen in 16,5" zu klein für mich ist. Wei ich über 1,90 groß bin. Das weis ich auch selber!


----------



## blaubaer (28. Juli 2004)

sollte doch eigentlich gehen, im Switch SL ist doch auch einer drinn, zwar ein Float alva ( oder wie auch immer der heisst )

wenn mann den Luft Dämfper noch mit Stickstoff statt Luft füllt, spricht er sogar fasst wie ein Stahlfederdämpfer an ( bei meinem Slayer auf jeden fall so )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krankedbiker (28. Juli 2004)

Das Switch SL hat aber auch einen anderen Hauptrahmen und eine andere Wippe. 

Wie bekomm ich den Stickstoff in den Dämpfer rein? und wo bekomm ich das her?


----------



## blaubaer (28. Juli 2004)

> Das Switch SL hat aber auch einen anderen Hauptrahmen und eine andere Wippe.



echt !!! wieder mal Typisch für Rocky ( siehe Dämpfer für Slayer )



> Wie bekomm ich den Stickstoff in den Dämpfer rein? und wo bekomm ich das her?



also bei mir hat mein Händler eine grosse Stickstoffflasche im Laden stehen 

zuerst wird Dämpfer mit Stickstoff überfüllt ( 15-20bar ) und nachher in feinarbeit auf den richtigen druck angpasst, es braucht aber etwas mehr Druck als bei einer luftfüllung und die Zugstufe muss auch mehr geschlossen werden, wegen der dichtikeit des Stickstoffs 
aber zum Fahren ist es wunderbar, wie wenn menn etwas mehr Federeg höätte


----------



## Phil Claus (2. August 2004)

Hi krankedbiker,

aufgrund der vorhandenen Umlenkverhältnisse können wir den Verbau eines Luftdämpfers in Dein Switch nicht empfehlen. Es wird wohl zu einer Dämpfung kommen, aber richtig ruhig, d.h. stabil wirst Du Dein Fahrwerk nie bekommen. Der Dämpfer wäre einfach überfordert.


----------



## krankedbiker (4. August 2004)

> aufgrund der vorhandenen Umlenkverhältnisse können wir den Verbau eines Luftdämpfers in Dein Switch nicht empfehlen. Es wird wohl zu einer Dämpfung kommen, aber richtig ruhig, d.h. stabil wirst Du Dein Fahrwerk nie bekommen. Der Dämpfer wäre einfach überfordert.



Das musst du mir jetzt genauer erklären! Wieso ist der Dämpfer überfordert? Das 02er Slayer hat doch das selbe umlenkverhältniss wie mein 02er Switch und dort ist auch ein Luftdämpfer verbaut.
Ich hab jetzt nen Fox Float RL drinne mit na Z1 Freeride SL Luftgabel. Ich finde es passt super zusammen und das Bike wird so um einiges leichter. 
Das man ins alte RM6 oder RM7 keinen Luftdämpfer einbauen sollte ist verständlich, aber beim 02er Switch ist es doch das wirlich das selbe wie beim 02er Slayer.


----------

